# Is there any1 in New Zealand??



## SpikiestDragonlord (Feb 16, 2005)

Are there any gamers in nz, if so plz post


----------



## Grapeshot (Feb 16, 2005)

I wish I lived there. Probably alot nicer than Louisville Kentucky USA


----------



## FreeZ0r (Feb 16, 2005)

*Yes!*

I live in Christchurch, what part of the country are you in?


----------



## cthulhu_duck (Feb 23, 2005)

*Yes!*

Yes, there are gamers in New Zealand - www.nzrpga.org.nz and http://central.rpg.net.nz/site/ are two good places to look if you're looking for others.


----------



## Lord Morte (Feb 26, 2005)

As FreeZOr said, where are you? I'm in Hamilton and we've got a moderately strong RPing group here. Well, I'm aware of RPers other than those in the same games as me.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 26, 2005)

SpikiestDragonlord said:
			
		

> Is there any1 in New Zealand??




i hear there are only a bunch of fruits or flightless birds there.... depending on your definition of what a kiwi is.

good luck finding a game.


there are at least couple ENWurlders from that part of the Real World here.


----------



## Xilo (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm in Wellington. We have a small group.


----------

